
VIDEO: Come Onboard for the Last Power-Up of a Space Shuttle - hugodahl
http://www.avgeekery.com/video-come-onboard-for-the-last-power-up-of-a-space-shuttle/
======
hugodahl
There were two major standout points to me in the article. The first was that
the main engines (SSMEs) were replaced so that the originals could be used for
the next generation system.

The other thing that's piqued my curiosity is that once drained of fluids, the
shuttles could never be powered on again. Not just "can't be certified for
flight" or even "engines can't be safely fired", but a complete inability to
even power on.

